# COOL names for flashlights.



## tron3 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you could develop your own flashlights, what are some of the cool names and/or model names you would come up with?

Naturally, I'd want to put "-tron" in there someplace.

* Novatron
* Lux-tron
* Luma-tron
* Torch-tron (Cool name because some of you want to do this to me.) :laughing: 
* Chroma-tron
* Glow-tron
* Lucentron
* Mag-tron :naughty: 

What are the names of cool sounding lights you have or have seen?
What cool ones can you think of.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 31, 2006)

Craig had some good names. Positron Laser (5w Cyan turbohead), and terradestroyer(5w green in C2)


----------



## Solstice (Mar 31, 2006)

I think out of the ones you posted, Lumatron sounds the best.

One you didn't mention "Pho-tron," but then you might get in trouble by being too close in name to products by a little company called Laughing Rabbit Inc.


----------



## RigMedic (Mar 31, 2006)

Gravi-tron....oh, wait a minute...thats a ride at the carnival...:lolsign: 

Just kidding...I like "Luma-tron" also


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> Craig had some good names. Positron Laser (5w Cyan turbohead), and terradestroyer(5w green in C2)


I got these names from weapons on - of all things - the TV program (cartoon) "Digimon". 

The "Positron Laser" was the weapon that Imperialdramon used. It was a white beam with a purple spiral thing around it
And "Terra Destroyer" was the weapon that Blackwargremon used. It was a very large flaming ball-type of thing.


----------



## yoshman (Mar 31, 2006)

Uber - tron


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2006)

RigMedic said:


> Gravi-tron....oh, wait a minute...thats a ride at the carnival...:lolsign:...


Gravitron was also a coin-op arcade video game that Atari came out with in the early-1980s.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 31, 2006)

For a long time I've had the notion that a series of lights designed for the camping/backpacking crowd should have series names like...

Spark - the tiny little microlight
Ember - the headlamp
Flame - the mid power light
Bonfire - The big daddy light (taken already - Sigh)

Hey, I never said they'd be -good- names <grin>.


----------



## RigMedic (Mar 31, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Gravitron was also a coin-op arcade video game that Atari came out with in the early-1980s.


 
True, true....I try not to think of the 80's too much anymore...could you imagine trying to EDC a few lights in the pockets of parachute pants...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 31, 2006)

hahahah. HAMMER TIME! OHHH OHHH! OHHH OOHH!!


----------



## Radio (Mar 31, 2006)

I want to build one called "The Homer", it is bright and well built and has an extra handle sticking out the top to hold your doughnuts while your using it.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 31, 2006)

I like the "non-tron".......


----------



## Radio (Mar 31, 2006)

How about "Light-Beer", You could make it dispense cold beer, Yummmmm


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 31, 2006)

The Banitron


----------



## Navck (Mar 31, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> The Banitron



That happened already.


----------



## zulu45 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Add +1 for Lumatron. I like that name.*


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 31, 2006)

Orgasmatron! (That's a song by Motorhead)


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 31, 2006)

Volt - Tron. 


Best cartoon of the 80's.


----------

